# A-Plan R35!!!!!!



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

time to renew my insurance on the GTR, A-Plan very kindly offered to try and beat my current insurance premium, all good so far.

Anyway after looking round they came back to say they do not have anyone that will insure my year old GTR due to the value of the vehicle ~£50K. I nearly fell of my chair when the said that, for a specialist in japanesse imports and high performance cars insurance company, how can they not get any quotes for a bog standard R35 GTR ???? back to elephant I think


----------



## Andyuk911 (Jul 22, 2008)

Strange, but it might be other factors such as your location ..... maybe they know about the pedestrian system ?


----------



## pippyrips (Oct 5, 2009)

Admiral are very good value, especially on a multi-car quote.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

michaelsk said:


> time to renew my insurance on the GTR, A-Plan very kindly offered to try and beat my current insurance premium, all good so far.
> 
> Anyway after looking round they came back to say they do not have anyone that will insure my year old GTR due to the value of the vehicle ~£50K. I nearly fell of my chair when the said that, for a specialist in japanesse imports and high performance cars insurance company, how can they not get any quotes for a bog standard R35 GTR ???? back to elephant I think


I found A Plan a waste of space, it took me 6 attempts to get a quote out of them and in the end I had to call them up 4 times to get a price only to be told my premium would be over 3k!

I am with Privilege and whilst it is still expensive compared to some of the amazing prices I have seen around here are still offering the cheapest quote - £1309 inc legal cover, this is on a R35 BTW. Admiral were fairly close to this quote being some £50 dearer.

I think this is still too expensive but the next best quotes were £1600 onwards with some from other "specialist" brokers over 6k!!!  I've seen quotes for people in London who park on the road cheaper.

Ah you might say this chap has a crap driving record etc, well I am an old git (45+)  Full no claims for over 20 years, sat on driveway, no points etc, they say it's my post code / valve of the vehicle / lack of experience with HP cars / the sun sets in a difference location to the rest of the UK/ whatever LOL!!


----------



## pippyrips (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm paying £505 with admiral - 30 years old with 13 years no claims, fully protected


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

pippyrips said:


> I'm paying £505 with admiral - 30 years old with 13 years no claims, fully protected


Unbelievable! Do you park yours in a nuclear bunker with 24/7 armed guards etc? How in hells name can you get a quote like that with mine 2.5 times more, these are the vagaries of the insurance business, I can only put it down to post code.


----------



## pippyrips (Oct 5, 2009)

Arcam said:


> Unbelievable! Do you park yours in a nuclear bunker with 24/7 armed guards etc? How in hells name can you get a quote like that with mine 2.5 times more, these are the vagaries of the insurance business, I can only put it down to post code.


No, on the drive as part of a 3 car multi-car policy.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

pippyrips said:


> No, on the drive as part of a 3 car multi-car policy.


Hmm, I tried one of those with Admiral and it did not work out much cheaper for my GT-R but was loads more expensive for the second (GF's) car.


----------



## pippyrips (Oct 5, 2009)

Arcam said:


> Hmm, I tried one of those with Admiral and it did not work out much cheaper for my GT-R but was loads more expensive for the second (GF's) car.


No such problems for me, I got considerably cheaper quotes on all 3 cars with lower excesses than anywhere else.

They also carried my no claims bonus across both 2 of the cars and will refund the premium on a pro-rata basis if I cancel within the year.

Not sure if their rates have changed over time? I insured 2 of the cars in Feb then added the GT-R on 3 weeks ago.

I also got them to confirm that any accidents on 1 car wouldn't affect any of the other 2 - something which i know has been raised as an issue previously.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

pippyrips said:


> No such problems for me, I got considerably cheaper quotes on all 3 cars with lower excesses than anywhere else.
> 
> They also carried my no claims bonus across both 2 of the cars and will refund the premium on a pro-rata basis if I cancel within the year.
> 
> ...


Fair play then, you got a mega deal IMHO


----------



## pippyrips (Oct 5, 2009)

Have to admit it was a nice surprise!


----------

